# "Audiophile" USB cable...



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I woke up this morning with a text from my cousin, directing me to a website that he discovered, which sells handmade high grade USB cables. I figured I would share the link with you guys on here! Now I would never buy into this mumbo jumbo, but am curious how many people have bought this because they thought that it was a "good" investment. What is your opinion?

http://www.locus-design.com/index.php/cynosure-usb-cable

Scroll down on the web page for the price, then notice that a 20% restocking fee is applied on returns (for a piece of wire) WTF?!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Look at the price! :yikes:

A fool and his money are soon parted.

Considering many digital recordings are sent over a nice but probably less than $30 piece of Firewire, that may be overkill


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm surprised he's asking only $3,549 for a 3' cable! :dumbcrazy:

Well, you can't blame a guy for wanting to do what AV companies have been doing to "audiophiles" for years: Fleecing consumers who have more money than brains.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Look at the price! :yikes:
> 
> A fool and his money are soon parted.
> 
> Considering many digital recordings are sent over a nice but probably less than $30 piece of Firewire, that may be overkill


You should look at his products page! He also offers an upgrade from that mediocre FireWire, to a supreme $1,000 one!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

id like to have one to cut open,and expose what was inside.i bet it isnt much better quality than a standard usb cable.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll stick with my Monoprice wire.


----------

